# aquatic frogs & discus



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone kept these 2 together? I would love some aquatic frogs, but not if they are going to be a tasty snack for my discus.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have no idea if they would go together.

I have some of the dwarf ones in 4 class rooms at my moms work, in about a month they will need new homes, if you find out they can go together i can give ya a couple 

Alex


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess that they can kept together.....frog's eggs will be nice treat for the discus


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, as long as the frog stays alive, I am not too concerned with not getting any babies.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

id say no. one..they might not want to swim that high to the top for a breath of air..and..two..they need bloodworms..and to be sure they get their share or they starve and whither..three..ever heard of frogs legs as a delicassie? lol. 
not that discus are french...but..id say they will take the legs off.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That was my concern as well, April. Ok, guess I give them a pass again for now.


----------

